# SS 01.02.14 - Mozart #38 "Prague"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756 - 1791)*

Symphony #38 in D Major "Prague", K. 504

1. Adagio - Allegro
2. Andante
3. Finale (Presto)

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

View attachment 33934


Since I listened to Karl Bohm & Otto Klemperer a couple weeks ago when last Mozart was on the Saturday Symphony I think I'll listen to Sir Neville Marriner & The Academy Of St. Martin-In-The-Fields this weekend.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I will listen to Abbado and his Orchestra Mozart.

View attachment 33935


Both have disappeared.. 

A great recording.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I will listen to Pinnock and the English Concert


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

Listened to Pinnock with the English Concert play this symphony not all that long ago, so I'll go with Karl Bohm with the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

I'll listen to Pinnock and the English Concert.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm going with Mackerras/Prague Chamber Orchestra once more.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok, I'm game for Prague!










And I'm going for period instruments, and straight for Frans Brüggen and his Orchestra of the 18th Century on Philips!

/ptr


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Bit old fashioned but I will go for Karajan/BPO


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Mackerras & SCO


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I'll go with Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia.

I haven't listened to this for a while so it will be quite fresh. I toyed with Bohm but for my money, Klemperer's Mozart is just special.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

ptr said:


> Ok, I'm game for Prague!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Period instruments ROCK!!!!*


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, I listened to my chosen recording with Marriner this weekend. What can I say? I love Mozart, and I love this Symphony. Marriner was my introduction to Mozart and I still find his take on Mozart's Symphonies to be both valid and enjoyable. After Marriner I listened to more HIP Mozart for a long time (Pinnock, Hogwood, Bruggen, Gardiner, Mackerras, etc), but now I find my ear gravitates back towards the sweet tones and more moderate tempos from the likes of Bohm or Klemperer. So, after spending a lot of time with the older generation for the last several years, it was nice to go back and listen to where I started from and I still find that I do enjoy Marriner and his vision a good deal.

Thanks again to all who participated again this week. Amazing that 30 weeks have gone by already.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2014)

I've gotten so disconnected 

The last SS I did was Prokofiev 5, I think.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

WAM Symphony 38, w. BPO/HvK (rec. 1977).

View attachment 34174


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

arcaneholocaust said:


> I've gotten so disconnected
> 
> The last SS I did was Prokofiev 5, I think.


Hey, sometimes we just get busy with life. There's always this weekend


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2014)

I'll go ahead and listen to some Mozart 38/39 soon just for funsies. Lord knows I give 40/41 too much attention (if that's possible, amirite?)


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Re Brüggen, I re-listened at his "Prague" again this evening with with the score in front of me (Neue Mozart-Ausgabe, 1971/2008 Salzburg) without having done any comparisons I think that it is very easy to follow Brüggen, his tempi seems rather well judged to me, even if I perhaps think that his "andante" (Mov 2) could be slightly gentler and more flowing (And this being a period instrument recording from the late eighties there are a few minor intonation points, but nothing worse than one would expect! (Anyone who have have heard Brüggen's first Beethoven Cycle on Philips will be familiar with this, the sound is quite alike, they are all live recordings.)

/ptr


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## mparta (Sep 29, 2020)

It ate my post 

I want the subtlety and sophistication of modern instruments in the middle movement especially, I just don't think period instruments can provide that. So Cleveland, either Szell or this










One of the great orchestra recordings I know of anything


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ No problem but your examples are not merely unHIP ... there are many accounts of Mozart's symphonies that use modern chamber orchestras or HIP manners with modern instruments. Your taste seems to be for big band old fashioned performing practice. Fair enough but you are dismissing a lot more than merely the HIP.


----------

